# New Van Til site, to me at least!



## jwright82 (Aug 29, 2011)

I found this website yesterday, so I hope everyone can enjoy!
www.vantil.info.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Aug 29, 2011)

jwright82 said:


> I found this website yesterday, so I hope everyone can enjoy!
> www.vantil.info.



It's run by Dr. James Anderson from RTS-Charlotte. He was my thesis advisor, and he's got some really good stuff. His dissertation on parado in Christian theology was a challenging but helpful read.


----------



## Ryft (Aug 29, 2011)

That site has been around for a long, long time. Glad you have discovered it.


----------



## jwright82 (Aug 29, 2011)

Me too. I try to bring Van Til to everyone as much as I can.


----------

